# lost my hunting buddy today



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

with a very sad and heavy heart I'm posting the loss of by best hunting buddy Tank. He got hit by a car tonight and is now gone he will be greatly missed.As a family we are crushed he was just under 2 and hunted hard all day for me if needed








RIP buddy we will hunt again another day


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you, and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sad news for sure big fish. Dogs are the most loyal hunting partners a guy could ask for. He was a good looking pup.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

sorry for your loss on you hunting partner ! he is a good looking boy


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The short time our dogs are with us just isn't long enough. Sorry to hear about the loss of your family dog. What a great looking buddy you had.


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

He looks awfully proud sittin beside ya big fish!! Sorry to hear that man!!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

sorry 2 hear that my friendi know he will be missed by you and all your family.
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You have my deepest condolences. That's one of the worst things a person can experience in life.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

thank you to all


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your loss , my prayers go out to you and your family at this hard time !


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to read about your loss. Looks like he was a great dog.


----------

